# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 53



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home!!

         for Linds and Jess's lovely follies and happy news soon!!!


H xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Thanks for the new home Holly    hope your ok sweetie??

Well I now have an a4 sheet of paper with questions on  poor consultant will be glad to get rid of me 

I have signed up for the Love ladder thing and so has Kim,bit nervous now    has anyone else signed up

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know Cathy has posted this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57246.msg764837/topicseen.html#msg764837

She has put a couple of pictures in her gallery


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

murtle - If sucking eggs would work too i'd definately try it!!    What are isotonic drinks? is that like lucazade?

Jess - Good luck today hun


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

How was the jab last night? Still stinging?  

Isotonics - Lucozade sport, Gatorade, Asda Isotonic

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

It's not too bad... I said to dh 'be gentle and very slo.. ahhhhouch!!!!' 

I'd forgotten how much it stings.. and I am a bit of a wimp.  When I finally get pregnant I'm 100% sure that i wont be having a 'silent birth'!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Me neither!!!

I'll be going in with a list of drugs and demanding I get them all!

Be brave


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes and lots of chocolate as i find that helps alot


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oooh yes please. I'll have mine in a drip


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

my lovelies.

How is everyone? Sounds like the meet went well and it is nice to see the piccies. Starrs summer sports day sounds good. I will try and make it next time - limbering up already   

Linds - go follie   good luck for EC tomorrow. Sending lots of     for that and the 2ww.

Jess - sending you lots of     too. Hope it went well honey.

Murtle - how are you hon? I'm liking thr chocolate drip idea. Has anyone tried the Thorntons Chocolate Fountain yet? - very tempting!

Holly - Good to see you back hon.  Hope things are going well for you in NZ.

Kelly - Sending you     for a lottery win so that you don't have to get a job - we'd miss you too much   .

Big   to Moomin, Shazia, Sarah, Molly, KJ, Catwoman, Lily, Petal, Erica, Jilly, Jodi, Struthie and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well our review appointment went well,asked loads of questions,my consultant said that he cant see that it helped that I was so ill in the last stage of stimming then also after e/t.But there is nothing I can do about it now  He wants us to wait 3 months and I haven't got my head round that fact yet    Cant tell me how my recipient did so that upset me cos I would genuinly like to know.

I asked if I can have more sedation for e/t and he said yes,so thats another £125  then he said cos e/t was also painfull and tricky(they struggled to get the catheter in) that while I was under at my next e/c they will do a dummy run to see if its still tricky and if it is he will strongly suggest sedation during e/t too  so another £125 eeekkkkk

He was dissapointed it didnt work,he was really expecting it to cos my eggs and michaels sperm were fab apparently    so thats one good thing.So the egg share team are gonna contact me soon so we can get the ball rolling

Not quite sure I can wait 3 months now   

Loads of love 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly - Glad all went well, shame about having to wait the 3 months.  I have a feeling our clinic is the same about waiting  3 months between cycles.  

Will catch up with you soon, got to go for Acupuncture and then going back to work, doing a long day today 6am-2pm and then 5pm until 8.30pm - the extra hours I am doing this evening means I get a day off in lieu although it is not a full shift I am working!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok sweetie,have a good day!!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Jodsterrun - 
Jess P -  ​
*  IVF Graduates    *​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  

Abby Carter - BFP EDD 28th August 2006

Sarahjj - BFP March EDD 13/11/06

Doods28 - BFP Feb EDD 2/11/06

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 EDD 19/08/06 
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one  
Moomin05 - BFP Feb Stay put little one  
Bobble - BFP March Stay put little one  
Linds - BFP May Stay put little one(s) ​
* IVF Students   *​
Struthie - stimming ​
*  IVF Recruits    *​
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
Rachel B - IVF April/May
ERIKA - IVF April/May
Bendybird - Starting IVF soon
TessaF - Starting IVF soon
Sair - First IVF app in April
Holly - Starting again soon 
Jo9 - Going again soon
Tcardy - Starting IVF soon
Hopeful4712 - Starting IVF soon
Misky - Going again soon
aliso1 - Round 2 June/July
Star - Follow up app 12th June
Kellydallard - Next round of ED IVF soon​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​

Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Mizz Gizz
Jillypops 
**********​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi -      hope you're doing ok. Your   at the clinic were more than understandable sweetheart & I'm sure they all understood. We all have our limits & reach the point where we've had enough. It must be extra difficult for you at the moment having the in-laws around, I really hope you & DH get some private time to talk & cuddle. Take care.
Eire - Hi   how are you? Any idea when you might be starting tx?
Sarahjj - Wow 13 weeks already   How are you doing, is all going well?
Murtle - Hope you had a lovely   & wishing you lots of   for your exam on Saturday.
Lilly - I was so very sorry to read your post   I totally understand your sisters decision   but it's so very hard to think about him getting away with the awful thing that he's done. The system is very unfair with victims being made to feel worse than the criminals. Lots of love to you & yours    take good care of each other.
Linds -         for ec today, how many follies   
Kelly - Good to hear that your review went well   3 months will fly by don't worry about that plus your body needs the rest. You want to be fighting fit for your next attempt don't you.
Moomin/Doods - How are things with you both?   Bumps developing nicely?
Struthie - How are you? Was it last Friday or is it this Friday that your tx cycle starts   sorry I've got too much on my mind.

Best wishes to all not mentioned, got to dash, lots to do.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Forgot to say  for your lovely messages & wishes regarding my loop tx. Thankfully, after quite a struggle   I got the all clear on Friday   

I'm chuffed but still angry at how long it all took so I'm putting in an official complaint. Me & DF have discussed it   & whilst it doesn't matter to me now, I could have needed more tx & I could save someone else from going through the same traumatic time that I have. We have spoken to someone at the hospital who was fab   she totally understood & was very sympathetic. I know who to write to so now I've just got to put my letter together.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, look it's me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

hi guys

got 18 eggs today so i kept 9 and donated 9.  from my 9, six stripped ok for icsi and we'll find out tomorrow how many of those fertilised.  Seems a bit sad to go from 18 to 6 !

Feeling like i've done ten rounds in the boxing ring! fingers crossed that this one will be our turn.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linds
That's fantastic news    well done you.
Get plenty of rest, no wonder you feel like you've been in a boxing ring.
Lots of        for good news on fertilisation today.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Linds,

Fab news on all those eggs   keep us posted hunny,loads of luck!

Kelly x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good morning everyone!
Linds congratulations on all those eggs. Fingers crossed for you today!
Eirka - I don't know when I'll start treatment. My clinic told me to pop into them for my perscription whenever I wanted to start back. I'm on holiday the last week of May/ 1st week of June so I think I'll start after that.
Kelly - glad to hear that your review apointment went well and that the doctor was so positive. 
Hi to everyone! sorry this was a quick post but I have to fly!!!
Have a great day!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pop on to say...

Well Done to Linds on all those fab Eggies!!!!

Hope all goes well today and lots have fertilized..... When do you hope for e/t?? Tommorow i guess..

Sending you loads of      and     

S xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

It's a lovely day here with the sun shinning. 

Kelly - Really pleased for you that you got all your questions answered by the consultant. Sad that you can not find out about the donor - make it no news is good news and I hope it was for her! I agree with Erika - take the three months to look after you. Not being well could not have helped. 

Lu - your lists as ever are fantastic. I am very sorry to hear about your sister. The ripple effect goes on for ever. Her decision must be very difficult - I just hope that some thing very nasty happens to the b******d!

Myrtle - all the very best for your exam on Saturday. I hope that the sun comes out just as you finish so you can enjoy the rest of the day after it! 

Linds - all the very best for egg transfer, when is it. From 18 to 6 is a big job, I know how you feel. Take care of you - you forget what they have to go through to get the eggs out! 

Starr - hello and how are you! 

Hello to every one else on this lovely warm day. 

Take care
Mx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Misky,

How are you hunny? do you think you will be having another go??

Kelly x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Really glad to hear the meet went so well.  I wish I could be there, but it seems unlikely to ever happen.  You never know though.

Linds and Jess, glad to hear EC is over for both of you, and have absolutely everything crossed for you.        

Erika, really glad you've had the all clear, but still cross for you.  Make sure you go ahead with that complaint, as it's really nowhere near good enough.  
I don't know if it's the same in the UK, but here we have patient advocate's you can contact with any problems you have in hospitals.  

Kelly, I'm glad to hear you've had positive news from your consultant.  It's so nice to get positive feedback.  I hope everything works out as it should.    

Struthie, you must be close to starting over again.  Good luck!    

Hello to Misky, Eire, Holly, Jed, Starr, Sarahjj, Murtle, **********, KJ, VIL and Moosey, Eire, and anyone else I've missed.
Lily, how are you and how is your sister?  I hope you're all OK.

As for me, good news in the fact that MIL and BIL must have taken some hints, and are staying with friends.  So nice not to come home too them at night.  MIL will be staying with us in a couple of weeks, and it could still be for as long as 6 weeks, but we'll tackle that when and if it comes.
Otherwise, I've had a very odd 3 day headache. I don't normally get headaches, so glad to hopefully be getting to the end of it.  

Bye for now,
Jodi


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Kelly, 

Yes, we are going to have another go. When one falls off the horse there's only one thing to do right? Although I have to say, I do not know how the girls that do it over and over again keep going. They are amazing. Consultant said to go this month but given that I have just had the longest cycle known to man (I am sure that is not entirely true!) I will be giving it a month or two. Have not decided if it is going to be June or July yet. Will have to see. We are also not sure if it will be IUI or IVF - but will have to just go with the flow and see what my body does with the drugs. 

Anyway, how are you. Are you feeling better physically? Do you know what was going on to make you feel so rotten. Sorry too many questions - tell me if I am being a nosey moo! 

Take care
M x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds – well done on the eggies hun! I hope you had a great fert rate  

Jodsterrun – I am glad you now have some "you" time. House guests are great but it is hard when other things are going on at the same time. Hope you are OK  

Misky – Good to see you back on this thread


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a quickie from me today - exam tomorrow and I'm freaking out!

Good luck with the down regging Struthie - this is the one I just know it!

Jodi -   I hope the headache eases soon. Glad they took the hint - me thinks you need a little time to yourself.

Kelly - I'm so glad the review went well. Here's to the next go - 3 months will wizz by.   to the bank.

Lilly - enjoy the shopping! What were your exams in? Mine are in pharmacy.

Holly - Where are you!!! Have you eloped with your young admirer?

Linds - fab ec. Good luck for et    

Misky -   Will catch up with your news this weekend.

Must get back to the books.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Murtle - Good luck with your exam tomorrow! wishing you all the best!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Murtle - Good luck with your exam tomorrow  
Mine were for the two year photography course I have just compleated. I have an unconditional acceptance for the degree I want to do starting in September so I am looking forward to that. (just hope the student funding comes through or I will no be going)

Struthie - Good luck to you for this cycle hun, I am with Murtle, this is the one for you!  

Anyone herd from Linds?

Linds - You there? How did the E/T go? Well I hope


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Misky-glad you have found the strength and determination to go again  I think it was a really bad bought of flew with chest infection,like my cons said "it couldnt have helped" so hope I will be well for our next go,I am gonna call the egg share team this week to see where I stand.lots of love 

Starr-how are you hunny,are you looking forward to going back to work??

Lily-havent heard from linds  how are you hun ?


Murtle-loads of luck for your exam hunny 

Big hello's to Jodi,sarah,molly,struthie and all the other lovlies

Im am off to catch my rabbits cos its peeing it down


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

HI ya

5 fertilised. 2 really good embies ( a 4 cell and a 6 cell!!) so we had those put back in yesterday. The other 3 weren't good enough to freeze which is a shame so i went from 18 eggs to just 2 embies!  I'm not upset by this though as just really pleased that we now have 2 reallygood embies on board and i'm feeling really positive.  Still hugely bloated (i think i look 12 months pregnant!) but slighty less uncomfortable than yesterday.  I'm drinking 4 pints of water a day in the hope of getting better in time for work on monday 

Love to all and thank you for your support it really does help to know people are thinking of me.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Linds,

Fab news on your two embies hunny,wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww    

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Linds - Wishing you all the best for your 2 wk wait,


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Linds - great news on your two embies. Good luck for your 2ww     

Sarahjj
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Great news Linds,will look forward to reading your good news soon


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Wonderfuls!

Linds - so great to hear you've got 2 fab embies on board!  That's all you need!  A million        to you!!

Misky - great to see you posting again!  Wicked old witch not showing up and you not knowing where you are with it all    !  How's everything else huns?  Hope to hear from you v soon!!!

Murtle - did it go ok   comment about running off with admirer!  No!  I'm here but had a v busy week and sis staying too.  Just haven't had a chance to be near the pc  

Kel - I'm really pleased you got your questions answered.  It helps to have the expert view eh?!  I know you probably don't want to hear it again but 3 months will be here in a flash - promise!!!  Hope you get all your other stuff sorted this week.  Not nice having it hanging over you is it.

Jodi - great that MIL won't be staying with you for a few weeks to come.  It'll give you a bit of space to get things feeling like 'normal' again...  Hope you are ok and not being overly brave.  Nasty old time and hope happy days are ahead with a plan.  Hear you've had 30 deg in Perth this week!  So not fair - it's s'posed to be winter!!  

Hi ya Moomin!  Hope  you're not over doing it with working all these mad hours!!  Feeling ok lovely??

Lovin the new smilies Erica!!  Big xx's to you babes.  I wrote a long post on the other thread and lost it     Just want to say that I so hope you will get good news about your mole this week and that it won't cause tx delay.  So very pleased you haven't had to wait long for an appointment and I'm sending     for all to be straightforward and you to be A OK!

Jess - if you're reading here, you know I'm sending you a zillion     and you are very much in my thoughts  

Catwoman - fantastic to see you online again and hope work is not going to interfere with your time with us anymore!!!  

Hey  ya Stuthie loves  

Hi to Eire, SarahJJ, Lilly (fab about course and degree)

No news from Hollyland.  All well and have another months worth of work to be going on with.  All good and should take me thru to just before starting tx which suits me very well.  It's getting v cold now and hating it.  V jealous of warm sounding temperatures in the UK.  Missing the bluebells and greenery  

Loves to you all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Holly,
Quick post as the power supply is playing up, and I can't watch the rest of my favourite show "Backyard Blitz".

Yes, we've had between 25-30 degrees all week, and it's supposed to be winter. This sounds crazy, but roll on cold weather!   
That *never* happens here by the way. (the snow).

I'm over heat, and if you lived here, you'd know what I mean. Too much heat is enough after a while, so roll on winter. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one thinking that either.

Did I mention that I trimmed DH's eyebrows for him the other night. Been at him for months to get the hairdresser to do it. Last week, he relented, and let me do it. Slipped just a little, and he's now got one and a half eyebrows! Oops!
   
Lucky he's got a good sense of humour.
Hi to everyone, and back soon for personals.
Jodi


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

not posted on here for a while and when i did it was only short as i havent actually started ivf yet and feel that maybe i shouldnt be on here but just wanted to say congrats to Linds on the embies

a big hello to you all and hopefully i will get to know you all better soon, best of luck to each and everyone of you   

Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi gorgeous girlie's,

I hope you are all well 

*Kellydallard* -  I have replied to you on the other thread hun.

*Linds* - Great news that your embies are back on board, good luck with your 2ww 

*Holly* - There is no need to be jealous of our temp hear. It is all gone cold again, well it is where I live anyway. 
You said you are missing bluebells&#8230;..
I changed my garden around (new patio, paths, lawn and stuff a couple of years ago and had to move bluebells. I thought I would put them in to a big pot so they did not get damaged with all of the building going on. I also put one in to a pot with another plant. The one I put with the other plant has turned in to a mutant. It is just so unbelievably huge. I have never seen anything like it. So now I know you miss them I am going to call it Holly, just for you. 

*Jodsterrun* - A bit of your heat here would not go amiss, I will swap you for some 
Your DH's poor eye brow 

*Struthie* - I hope the D/R is going OK 

*Tcardy * - Hello, don't feel that you should not be posting here, you are most welcome


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I called the egg co-ordinator today for a chat and she asked when my period started before the bfn,she said my next peiod is due at the weekend,how stupid was I to have forgotten or not worked out my dates    anyway she said to call her on day 1 and she will find a recipient for me    then I can hopefully start on the period after that       so I am not waiting 3 months after all 

Right must dash and read through all this re mortgage paperwork    be glad when its all done

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Eire - June sounds good to start tx again  & you'll be lovely & relaxed after your holiday. Going anywhere nice?
Murtle - Hope exam went well    & good luck for Weds.
Linds & Jess -       hope you're both doing ok on your 2ww. What are your testing dates?
Struthie - Hope the d/r is going ok  
Misky -  for your next tx whichever route you choose to take.
Jodi -   at DH having 1½ eyebrows love him!! Hope your headache  is better & it's good that the in-laws have given you some space.
Holly - Hello hunny    thanks for lovely message. Good to hear that work is fitting in with tx plans.   Just for you because you are missing them!!
Tracey - Oh course you should post here  I'm not doing IVF at the moment but still post here so that I'm up-to-date with everyone when I eventually get the green light   
Lilly -  to you & your sister. Hope you're feeling better.
Hello  Sarah, Kelly, Starr, Sarah & everyone else.

I'm at the hospital tomorrow so I'm not sure if I'll be in work. If not, I'll "see" you all Weds.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Good luck for tomorrow hunny  

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Linds sounds like you have two beautities on board, wishing you all the luck in the world, Starr hope work wasn't too hard x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I am so glad the exam is over and done with. I just need to crack on with my computer course now.

I had a letter yesterday inviting me to an open evening for NHS IVF this Wednesday. A bit short notice I know but apparently their list has just opened up again and they are keen to get people started on their Tx. I know it doesn't necessarily mean that we will be offered Tx as I am still overweight and we've paid for private Tx but it's worth going along to see. It set off all sorts of emotions as I had put Tx to the back of my mind - we were waiting til late summer to try again. It's a good job we've both got Wednesday off work as I'm having a mole removed earlier in the day.

Struthie - Have you started sniffing yet? Love your new piccie 

Erica - Good luck today Sweetie  Thinking of you. Loving your new smilies&#8230;.looks like Kelly's got competition









Kelly - How is the love ladder going? I had a quick look on the first day and couldn't even find the clue!!! I am counting on you being the first to the top. Go Kelly   

Jodi -    Poor DH. Pleeeease send me some of your lovely sunshine   

Doods - I've been dreaming of chocolate fountains&#8230;.my idea of heaven 

Eire - June will soon be here&#8230;good luck with the Tx.  Where are you going on hols?

Misky - What did you do with my sun? It turned cold and grey as soon as I finished my exam - did you jinx me   Good to see you over here&#8230;I look forward to hearing more about you Tx&#8230;Looks like you will have Eire and Kelly as buddies so you'll be in very good company.

Lilly - I so hope your funding comes through for your degree








My hubbie is into photography and does some fab landscapes. He's just gone digital so he's been busy experimenting. Do you do digital or 'proper' photography?

Linds - Those embies sound fab! Well done! I hope you are getting plenty of rest&#8230; feet up and keep drinking that water     

Holly - Hope you had a fab time with your sister. Mine came to stay a couple of weeks ago and I don't half miss her  So what do you make of Lilly's Trifid called Holly? 

Tracey - Welcome back. I'm not having Tx at the moment but like Erica I like to keep up with everyone's news and I'm just plain nosey. 

Starr - I hope going back to work wasn't too difficult. 

Candy -  & 

Moomin - don't work too hard! 

I am taking my Dad to Cornwall on Friday for a week so I hope the weather clears up! I need one of Julie's weather eports 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi Murtle, just a quick note to say our last IVF was our 1 NHS go and despite being hugey over weight they still allowed me to do it, though had to pay £250 for a General Aneastetic as my weight meant that the normal sedation offered wouldn't be appropriate.  Money well spent in my opinion!  Though I will say that our NHS go was NOTHING like our private hospital and you have to be prepared for that as it was quite a shock to me and I found it rather upsetting.  I guess you pay for what you get really. Maybe your hospital will be a lot different from ours and having an open day sounds more promising as they're obviously proud of the service they provide (our hospital should have been ashamed). 

Good luck hun and I'll PM you my weight if you ask me nicely!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

girls for all of your good wishes &     must have worked because I got the all clear   
I was seen by 2 docs, poked & prodded, mole measured & magnified etc but both were happy that it was nothing. So scare over & I am finally free to move on. Will have to talk to DF later about what we do now   He's away for 7 weeks  (except for his cousin's wedding at the end of May) but if there's a way round it I'd rather start the ball rolling again sooner rather than later   
Lilly -  with the funding, hope it gets sorted soon for you.
Linds -       
Murtle -         for tomorrow's mole removal & subsequent all-clear & your IVF open evening. What a busy day you're going to have. Will be thinking of you.xx

    to Holly, Misky, Starr, Candy, Doods, Struthie, Tracey & everyone else.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Excellent news Erica


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

OMG - that will never do - we almost slipped onto page 2!

My dodgey mole is gone - I am now the proud owner of 3 stiches. It's stinging like crazy today  

The open evening went well - they are actually waiting for patients so are trying to push people through as soon as possible. We have an appointment to get the ball rollong on the 30th. Feeling a bit wobbly about it all.

Erica - Fab news. Lets hope you can get started soon - God knows you've waited long enough.

Linds - thanks for the pm. that really reassured me. Good luck with the rest of your 2ww.   

Struthie - I hope the down regging is going ok and you're not suffering too many headaches.

Got to dash. I am going to Cornwall tomorrow and have a million and one things to do before we go. See you all when I get back.

And no more slipping down onto page 2!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle
Have a fab time in Cornwall   Glad to hear the mole has gone & hope it's not too sore today   
Sounds like the open evening went very well & the 30th   wow that's not far away, how exciting.

Take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

How are you all? It is quiet in here isnt it  

Kellydallard – Great news that you are good to go again soon  

Erika – Thank you for the good thoughts for my sister and I.
I am glad to hear you got the all clear!  

Murtle – How are you feeling about going for tx soon? If you are not ready, don’t let them rail-road you in to it.  
I do both digital and chemical photography but mostly chemical!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly
You both more than deserve it       
How quiet is this thread now  
Where has everyone gone   

Have a good weekend everyone, "see" you all next week.

Erica.xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Murtle - hope the stitches are healing up well   Good luck for your appointment on 30th. Enjoy Cornwall - hope its not too wet  

Erica - glad to hear you got the all clear   Hope you can get things going again soon  

Kelly - glad to hear you don't have to wait too long for your next go  

Linds - hope your 2ww is going OK     

Hi to Lilly, Holly, Struthie, Moomin, Doods, Candy, Jodi, Tcardy & everyone I've missed. Have a nice weekend.

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

It is sooooooo quiet in here again!

Kellydallard – I hope your BBQ goes well today  

ERIKA – I think everyone has deserted this thread    

Murtle – How are you?  

Sarahjj – How is the bump? And you of course!


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh my Friday (test day) seems to be getting closer and i'm soo nervous.  I keep getting emotional and hope it's just the hormones and not PMT.  Every little 'twinge' down there and I wonder whether it's a good twinge or a bad twinge!!!   

DH and me decided that if this didn't work we 'd  take a break of at least a year and try to get slim, fit and healthy before trying anything else.  So i'm kinda all over the place mentally.  Plus, I'm trying to relax and I'm finding the effort quite stressful!!!  

Please keep your fingers crossed for me everyone


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Linds 

This is the worst bit!

We're the same as you if this one doesn't work we won't be going again until next year - and thats hard!

Good luck


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good morning Girls!
Sorry I haven't been on for a while, work has been hectic and I've had my niece for the past week as well. She's 12 1/2 and what with hormones and the upheaveal of her mother dying 8 weeks ago she's very emotional which can only be expected. I don't think I've packed so much into a week ever!!!  I was exhausted last night handing her back to her father.

Erica glad to hear your good news. I'm heading off to Spain for a couple of weeks as I have a place there. I'm spending 6 days there by myself before dh joins me. I find that when I'm with him we're out the whole time and until the early hours of the morning and I actually come home needing a holiday. I want rest for a few days first, long walks on the beach in the morning, lots of reading during the day with yoga in the evening and off to bed by 10pm!!! Boring I know!!!!! DH is staying for 6 days and a friend is then joining me for the remaining 6 days. My only problem is that I have so much work to get finished this week!

Murtle - hope the wound is healing well. Don't forget to put vitamin E oil on it to prevent it scarring.!

Kelly glad to hear that things are moving very quickly for you. 

Struthie, how's treatment going?

Linds, keeping my fingers crossed for you for Friday. wishing you lots of   thoughts! The last few days of 2ww are the worse, it's so close yet so far away!!!!

Hello to everyone else I've missed, I really have to get back to work now. Have a great day everyone!!!

Eire


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry girls,I am a bit quiet on here at the mo until I start again anyway!!!

Big hugs to all

Linds             hang in there hunny,we need some good news!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Hope all is well.

Sorry I haven't been on for ages but have really busy with work and buying our house (our offer was accepted so we are just waiting for surveys, searches etc) had the headache from hell for 2 days and  then was in Cork for a Hen Weekend. Off to Dubai with work this weekend.

Had a midwife appointment yesterday and got to hear the heartbeat - how amazing!

Sorry no time for personals but just wanted to let you all know that I am still here in spirit and thinking about you. 

   to Linds and Jess for testing.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Doods,

WOyou have been busy   great news that you heard the heartbeat hunny  

Kelly x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Jess are you testing tomorrow?  Good luck hun!!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Linds - How are you ? I have everything crossed for you 

Eire - Spain sounds great! In bed by ten&#8230;&#8230;heaven I say 

Doods28 - Great to hear from you 

Jess p - Good luck for tomorrow 
[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 22:05Jess - I am sorry to hear your news


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Did the test at 6am and:

BFP BFP BFP

       

I think I'm in shock as keep crying!

Just got to get thru to first scan now.

Oh blimey is this real?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Ohh Linds 

Thats Wonderful News 

                                                                                                                                                                          

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP 

Katie & I have everything crossed for you       
I know the next 2ww will be hard, but know you can do it honey  

Lots of Love 
Looby & Katie xxxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks hun.  There's always a 2 week wait isn't there!!!?


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh yep, 

Just another small hurdle  
It will soon fly by, the weather is due to pick up, so you can 
get out & about a bit  

Anyway - you've always got us lot to keep you going  

You know where i am if you need me 
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yay well done Linds!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Linds.... so happy for you...

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look after yourself xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Linds what fantastic news congratulations   , Louby any news from Linzi ?

Cx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Linds 

[fly]congratulations on your           [/fly]Tracey


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

C - Linzi's fine - just very busy at work ( normally til 8/9pm most days )
Will be visiting at the weekend with Katie  

xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Linds, congratulations!!! That is fabulous news, I'm absolutely delighted for you. It's great to hear good news.

Take it easy overy the next couple of weeks and don't over-exert yourself, but most importantly just enjoy being PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!![br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 09:42i Just wanted to say "hi" to everyone and hope that everyone is doing ok. I won't be online for a couple of weeks as i'm .
Take care everyone and have a good couple of weeks.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Linds,

Thats fanbloodytastic sweeite!!!! Congrats on your       

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

[fly]      *YAY LINDS WELL DONE!!!!*      [/fly]


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Linds - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Wonderful news!          

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds - That is fantastic news 

*CONGRATULATIONS* ​


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm still grinning.  I keep checking the test sticks and yes the two lines remain!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

a big hello to all you lovely ladies

quick news from me, have just got back from visiting my nan and i had a letter from Barts today and i have my appointment for the 25th July    i am so excited only thing is i go on holiday the week after so i am hoping this wont delay things and i can still have my consultation (will ring on Tues), it basically tells me what will happen that day but any advice will be great, does dh produce his sample at hospital and should i take letter to docs on Tuesday as i need to go to my local hospital and get tabs to make me come on (got to have blood test day 1-3 of cycle) as i have missed one AGAIN    (no not pg, checked) do i take results with me or will doc send them sorry to go on but it finally seems like the ball is rolling


tracey


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS LINDS   [/fly]

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

That is wonderful news to come home to 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 15:11Where is everyone? I can't believe I have so little to catch up on.

Kelly, Erica, Holly and Lilly - come out to play 

Tracey - fab news re the appointment. We've just changed clinic and DH can do his sample at home at take it in within an hour. This is just for the analysis - on ec day he will have to do it in the clinic (but we've always had lots of fun doing that in the past). Take any results from tests you have already had with you as things have a habit of not getting to the right place in hospitals. I would ask the clinic about bringing on you period as they may well want to co-ordinate it themselves. Heaps of luck with the treatment. 

Eire - I hope you are having a wonderful holiday - lots of sunshine 

Looby - thanks for the update on Linzi, I often wonder what she is up to and miss her great sense of humour. Love the piccie of Katie 

Struthie - you ok sweetie? Have you started stimming yet? 

Cornwall was lovely but a little wet. My Dad really enjoyed himself and is already planning next years trip! I think the cream teas have got the better of me&#8230;am dreading facing fat club on Tuesday 

My appointment for tomorrow has been changed to Thursday. DH still has to take his sample in tomorrow though. And my stitches finally come out on Wednesday - the itching is driving me potty!

Let's hope next week is a bit busier on here or else I'll end up talking to myself&#8230;.not for the first time 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

It has been very quiet on here. Is everyone watching BB? 

Firstly - Linds, Huge congratulations! Wonderful news and I hope that you have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Kelly - good news from your egg coordinator. I hope that your health is in a good place for this time round. 

Jodi - I laughed when I read about your DH's eyebrows!! My dad needs that occasionally as well, there is a photo of my little sister giving them a trim on our wedding day. Needs must I guess. 

Erika - Good news about your mole. Have you been able to figure anything out about DF's away days? 

Murtle - All the very very best for tomorrows appointment! Thinking of you. 

Eire - you will be away now. Looks like we might be cycle buddies next month. Your holiday in Spain sounds wonderful. 

Dodos - I imagine it was very emotional seeing the heartbeat. 

Tracey - Hello over here! welcome to this thread. Great news about your appointment. 

Holly - you wonderful woman. How was your MIL's play? Hope the weekend was not too exhausting and you enjoy your mags! 

Hello to everyone else I have rudely not mentioned. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow!

Linds - sensational news!!! Congratulations!!!  You must be over the moon!  It's real hun - believe it!  Wishing you so much love and welllness for the rest of your pregnancy!!

Struthie - how are you getting on?

Eire - you probably won't be reading but hope the rest does you all the good in the world.  You need some time to relax after the times you've been through.

Doods - lovely to hear things are progressing so well!  Can imagine it was amazing to hear the heartbeat and know it's all real!  Good luck with your housey things - sounds busy!  It'll be good to have it all sorted before junior arrives won't it!!

Tracey - yay!  Great to have your apptmt all ready to go and a holiday afters so you can enjoy it having a plan to come back to!!  Murtle's advice sounds like the right action - hope its all sorted without delay!

Murtle - it's probably the best conversation you'll have anyway    No - I promise to post more regularly - particularly after next week's over.  The balls are really rolling now with you hunny!  Wow - are you feeling ok about it?  Hope DH's sample is all good. Nice you can do it at home too. Holiday sounded lovely and relaxing - drooling over the thought of those cream teas!!  Pleased to hear that stitches will be out and you can itch that scratch without worrying!

Hey ya Lilly!

Hi Misk!  Where are you up to hunnybun?  Hope you are ok and not doing too much painting and working too hard?  Feeling ok?  Thanks so much for mags and treats - you lovely one you!

Nothing much to report from the other side.  We are looking at starting tx next cycle... scarily real but I could delay it for an eternity until I see someone else with theirs and want it for me again.  Went where a whole heap of people with babies were the other day... it felt like they were all in the smug club and I was on the perphiery looking on enviously...  sigh. We are babysitting the neice and nephew while their parents have a break away this weekend... !  Should be fun and very full on!  Lots of activities planned.  DH can't wait!

The good news was that FSH was down to 7 so that's positive looking.  Think herbalist is fab and had had a real hand in things as I've never had it that low before....

Better dash - Little Britain is on and gotta have my UK fix - yeah I know I've probably seen it 3 x in the UK before we left anyway - but it still makes me laugh!

Love you all!!
H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - Oooohhhhh get you showing off with your colouring in   What a clever girl you are. Hope you're ok & sis too of course   
Linds - Wowwwwwww      that's fantastic news. Wishing you a happy & healthy pg & beyond, take care.
Struthie - Hope DS had a great party   have you started stimming yet?
Eire - Have a fab time in Spain   you lucky thing & lots of walking & reading sounds great to me, real chill out time. Hope you feel refreshed & raring to go when you come back. Hope your niece is doing ok   it is so hard to deal with.
Kelly -   you ok?
Murtle - I'm back & coming out to play   hate the thought of you boring yourself to death   Cornwall sounded lovely & I'm dribbling at the thought of cream teas  Good luck for appt on Thursday & for stitches coming out tomorrow.
Tracey - Wow it's all moving now   Sending you lots of     for tests & appt on 25th July.
Starr/Candy -         
Doods - Good luck with your house move & how fantastic to hear your little heartbeat   Hope you're well & enjoy your time in Dubai.
Misky - Hi how are you? Hope you're ok &  we managed to sort out an appt that has fitted in with DF being away. Will post more tomorrow, it's home time now!!
Holly - Have a fab weekend with your niece & nephew (as if you wouldn't   ) I took mine out for the day yesterday & we all had a ball   It rained like hell but the mud & darting in & out of the showers only added to the fun of it all. Bucket loads of      for your next tx which if it starts with your next cycle must be really soon ooer   By the way, I love Little Britain, cracks me up no matter how much I watch it   

Big loves to all not mentioned   will catch up with my news tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Sorry no personals,start stimming tonight thank god!

Will catch up soon xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Struthie - hope stimming goes well. Started today - its all on now. 

Holly - Oh the joy of being home - playing with nieces and newphews. Enjoy! Your FSH is amazing. We need to clone your herbalist!

Erika - really pleased you managed to sort out an appointment that fitted in with DF as well. We will catch up with your world tomorrow - sounds good. 

Doods - hope you have lots of help for the house moving! 

Kelly - hello! hope you are OK.

Hope all are well. 
Take care

M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie - You'll start to feel loads better now you've started stimming     d/r is a right pain in the   isn't it!
Misky -  I'm made up that our appt fell into place, something had to go right it's just been one of those years so far   How are things with you? And yes I'm watching bits of BB, hope Pete wins.

Off to finish the wages, back in a bit.

Erica.xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Back from Dubai and with a cold  but a little bit of a suntan  .

Linds [fly] Congratulations [/fly] what great news to come back to.

 to everyone else. Promise to catch up properly soon.

D x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello guys, 

Very quiet on here. It must be every one out enjoying the sun. Yeah - bring on the warm now!!

Erika - Your appointment, it just makes it all feel a bit more positive when things fall into place a bit. I start watching BB a bit later when the personalities have relaxed a bit but it is generally on as there is nothing else to watch!

Hope everyone is OK

Take care

M x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning everyone 

Day 3 of stimming and I am starting to feel better,hate d/r,although I am still sniffing 6 times a day I look forward to my evening jab!!

Hope everyone is ok,I want some sunshine!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

I am so glad you are starting to feel a bit better Struthie. D/r really makes you feel pants doesn't it. Here's to lots of lovely juicy follies             

Very jealous of your suntan Doods.  

Kelly - I hope you are ok - not used to you being this quiet  

Erica - I seem to have got a bit lost with your news, I think I have missed a post somewhere along the line (sorry   ) Have you started Tx already?

Holly - great news on the FSH front   Looks like you should ready to go next cycle. Have a fab weekend with your niece & nephew.

Misky - I try not to watch BB but if it happens to be on I just can't help myself  

Linds - bet you are still grinning from ear to ear. Good luck for the scan  

Had my stitches out yesterday so I can rub and scratch to my hearts content now . Results came back as benign - phew! I only gained 1lb at fab club so all that walking on hols made up for the cream teas and clotted cream ice cream. I have an appointment with the consultant at lunchtime to arrange next Tx - have decided to wait until Sept/Oct to give me time to get physically and mentally prepared for it. I just hope the consultant agrees with me as I know they were keen to get through their list. 

Catch up with you later

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies,

Sorry I have been awol,just dont feel like posting much lately   still keeping an eye out though.Dead busy this week too what with Oli being off. Having probs with our re mortgage application,so I am really stressy about that at the mo   and I have applied for poop loads of jobs and none of them have replied or called,dont know why I am bothering  

We had a right time before we coleected the car, they told us to turn up at 2 on fri to collect it and when we did it wasnt ready so off home we went,and went back at 4 as told,when we got there the woman who had been dealing with us ran out the office and said she had been trying to call us but we were already on our way,I thought they had vrashed it or something ,but no,one of the susspension springy thingys had totally smashed into bits when they were moving it so we had to hang aroung for about 2 hours while they fixed it  ,so just glad thats all done with now!

Apart from that I am just abit   cos Michael is working loads this week,and I am still trying to get rid of this bloody thrush gggggrrrr anywho sorry for the rant

Promise to catch up tomorrow 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Misky - Hope you're ok  I don't get to see much of BB but try to catch up when I can as the girls all talk about it at work & I don't like to feel left out  I haven't seen the new people & had to ask this morning who is up for eviction tomorrow. 
Struthie -   just for you, as requested!!
Doods - Glad you had a fab  how are things with you? How far are you now, your ticker isn't showing up!! 
Murtle - Hoorah    it was benign. You must be happy & relieved & so am I!!!! That's one lot of stress out the way hun so all looking good for when you want to start your next tx. Hope your cons appt went well today   & don't worry about that 1lb I think it's well done after your holiday. You haven't missed my post, I just haven't had chance to post my news yet. So busy at work & it's more important to keep up with everyone else, my stuff can wait.
Holly -         
Lilly -  hope all is well with you.
Kelly - Hope the remortgage & job situation sorts itself for you very soon    Also hope your thrush clears up, I suffered with that many times it's really vile isn't it  & makes you feel awful.

 to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all well  

Tcardy – Great news on your app coming through  

Murtle – I hope your app goes well today  

Holly –  

ERIKA  - Good to hear you have things sorted regarding the timing of app’s!  

Struthie – I hope you are feeling a little better now   (Sorry I can't do posh pics like that ERIKA   )

Misky – Where are you at with tx at the moment?  

Doods28 – Welcome back  

Kellydallard – I hope you hear back from some of your job applications soon chick  

I had a clinic app yesterday to sort paperwork and stuff for my next tx. 
All went well and dh and I have decided to go ahead on my next cycle or the one after depending on how we feel at the time.
I feel scared of going again   but what has to be done I suppose !

OH bye the way girls,
I have been a bit c**p with keeping up with the list lately so could you take a look at the curant on (on page 2) and let me know if you need adjusting through a pm, thanks!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies,

I think I have managed to catch up a bit.

Struthie - so glad that you are stimming now and starting to feel better honey. Here is a little follie dance for you.             Sorry I don't have the super-duper smileys like Erica   .

Erica - How are you hon? Let us know your news when you get the chance. I'm 18 weeks today and still can't believe it (even though I am 'thickening up' as I was told today). Strange - I can see my ticker.

Kelly -   to that nasty thrush. Hope it clears us soon. I used to get it all the time and tried acidophilus and a wheat  and refined sugar free diet for a month and have never had it since (touch wood). Hope you get your money situation sorted out hon - We are not used to seeing you so down.  

Murtle - Great news hon. Hope you are not scratching too much   .

Misky - How are you? Are you stimming just now?

Holly - It is nice to see you back online. Glad you are going for tx next cycle and hopefully you will be joining the 'smug club' soon (although I'm sure you will be a lovely and not too smug Mummy). have a good weekend.

Lilly - Good news about your appointment. I know it is hard to keep jumping back on, but go for it hon. Sending you all the     in the world.

 to Tracey, KJ, Julie, Jilly, Molly, Petal, Sarah, Moomin, Starr, Eire, Linds   and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods - 18 weeks     that's fantastic & has gone very quickly!! Thickening up? I suffer with that & I'm not 5 months pg  Glad you're impressed with my smilies................here's one for you  & your ticker is back now!!!!!! When's your next scan or appt? 
Lilly - Aaaahhhh I think that's brilliant news    Don't be scared, we are all here to help & support you  This is going to a great summer     & we'll ride the rollercoaster together.

"See" you all tomorrow & yes Doods I promise to catch up.

Erica.xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Evening all, 

Struthie - Completely with you on the sunshine. Think I am suffering lack of Vitamin D! Really glad you are stating to feel better now with the stimming. 

Murtle - Really pleased your mole was benign. It must be a great relief! 

Kelly - You sound like you have loads on and seem to be waiting on everyone else's timescales. I hope things start to fall into place for you soon. 

Erika - I am not actually watching BB. It is just on when I am on FF. And it is a bit addictive. when I think about what I get out of it I get cross with myself cos it is really time wasting isn't it!

Lilly - completely understand you being scared about starting again. And you have had heaps of really emotional and distressing stuff going on as well. I am with you on the fear factor!! I don't feel quite ready emotionally or physically, but in reality I don't think I ever will be but soooo want the end result if it is positive. 

Doods - Just saw your ticker. How exciting and hope we all have one of those after our name soon!!

Well, AF showed her face this morning. Had a small hope as I was one day overdue. Must still be the drugs from last time. So I am starting again. freaking as do not feel ready. Off for a base line scan tomorrow. I am supposedly going for IUI this time, (that had been the plan last time!) but think I will over stim again. We'll see. 

Hi to the lovely Holly and others I have rudely missed. Hope you are all well.

Take care
M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

just a quick question (sorry if i sound stupid  , just trying to get my head round ivf) what exactly is stimming and downregging 

love to all


tracey


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Tracey - I will give you a quick answer to your question but I'm sure there areladies on here who can explain it better. For IVF they 'shut down' your natural hormones (Down regulating) by injections or nasal spray before you start stimulating (Stimming) follicles to grow. I think they do the downregging to prevent overstimulation or early ovulation. As I said I'm sure someone can explain it better but hopefully that'll help for now.

Misky - Sorry that AF showed up but try to be positive going into this tx cycle. Sending lots of     and hopefully you will have your ticker soon.

Lilly - Sending lots of     and strength for your next cycle. You deserve some good luck.

Erica - Thanks for my smilie. I won't send you one back as I would feel inferior   . I have the anomaly scan next Thursday which is very exciting and nerve-wracking. I'm still not sure if the thikening up is due to bubs or all the food I've been eating   .

Big   and   to everyone else.

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all

I have mixed feelings about our appointment yesterday. We didn't get to see our consultant (suprise suprise) but the doc who dealt with us was very nice though at times we had a bit of difficulty understanding her. 

We went through our history and she said she would have to check whether we are entitled to NHS TX as we had paid for 2 private ICSI Tx. Last year we were told that would be OK but apparently the rules have changed again. Then she said we would be having straight forward ivf not icsi as DH sperm is good. I pointed out that my eggs have a thick membrane and so needed icsi but she was reluctant but in the end to do half ivf and half icsi. 

The next problem is that they would abandon my cycle if I had less than 5 follies and as that is the most I have ever had it doesn't look to good. So I asked her about other drugs. She said that they would start me on Puregon then add Menopur if I was a slow responder. I pointed out that I am a poor responder and could I therefore start on the combination and she said no as each cycle is different. I have used Puregon on 6 Tx cycles now so I think it is a safe bet I won't respond well. I asked about doing a short protocol and she said they don't do it full stop. And as for assisted hatching - guess what - they will see how the embryos are and consider it for the next cycle if this one doesn't work. Fab seeing as we only get one go.

I told her about the problems with the et we had and she said they will do a dummy et but only on the day of the actual et - didn't make sense to me - I thought the idea was to avoid trauma to the womb lining on transfer day. I offered to get the notes from my last clinic but she wasn't that interested. She was OK with us waiting until October to start but when we were having our bloods done we could hear her talking to someone else in the corridor who was most displeased that we wanted to wait. 

We still have a few months before we are fully committed so we'll wait and see what happens next. I am in 2 minds whether to continue. On one hand it is a free go and a different method might give us a better outcome but on the other hand I am already feeling tense and stressed about it. Plus you have to walk through ante natal to get there which at the moment isn't a problem (except those hanging by the doors smoking   ) but once the hormones are in full throttle I might have to go the long way through the hospital to avoid them.

Sorry for the me post but I needed write this down to help me make sense and clear my mind a bit.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Murtle,

I can understand why you have mixed feelings after your appointment. It seems very frustrating that you have been through treatment already but that they are not prepared to learn from it.

Do you have the option of having an NHS go at a different hospital? They may all be the same, but if you have got a bad feeling about this place it will be hard to be positive about your treatment.

Sorry I can't be of any help, but anytime you need a rant or to discuss things you know that we are all here for you.

 

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Unfortunately NHS Wales is seperate from NHS England and this is the only NHS hospital in Wales that does ivf


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Murtle,

That is pretty poor that there is only 1 hospital in Wales that does IVF. 

Maybe you should get your private notes anyway and take them along to your next appointment. They might be more inclined to pay attention to a fellow Doctor than a mere patient   . I think you should fight for the best treatment as you don't want to have to go through treatment believing that they haven't given you the best shot - even if it is free. 

Maybe Erica will go and   them. She seems to be getting lots of practice   .

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Just thought I would pop on while I get chance cos my sis in law and her hubby are staying with us for a long weekend as we have a family wedding tomorrow,dont even know what I am wearing yet  So I am really looking forward to tonight cos we are having a big fat chinese and a feww bottles of wine . 

My mum and dad are having Oli over night tomorrow so we can enjoy the wedding party till late,then go to a club in town  ,figured I would have a blow out before tx starts again.

Holly-hows life treating you hun??

Candy-hope you and J are ok now sweetie??

Doods-bet you have got a nice little bump now??Have you felt anything yet??

Misky-how are you hun??

Erica-yey its sunny

Murtle-Sounds like you have got a lot of thinking to do sweetie,blummin nhs    its so stupid how they change the rules all the time,how on earth are you meant to know where you stand eh!! thinking of you hun  

Loads of love to all

CATCH UP MON

Kelly x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Murtle - OMG, what thoughtless bu**er designed that hospital!! Not only that, the fob off you seem to have got. I agree with Doods, it would be a crying shame for them not to learn from what has already been done. And you need to feel as secure as  possible going into treatment to be as positive as possible. Good luck!!

Doods - Thanks you for your thoughts. I know it works, look at all the little tickers going!!

Tracey - I found the Zita West books quite good when I was trying to get my head round the change. 

Kelly - Hope you have a wonderful weekend. I'm sure the wedding will be lovely. Hope you have the whether for it. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Take care
M x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home lovelies!!

H xxxxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59555.msg802121.html#msg802121


----------

